# Dart Frogs in the Bronx?



## Crikkifrogger (Sep 19, 2009)

Hey Everyone,

It's been a while since i've been on DB as I have been in South Africa for quite a while, but want to get back into the hobby (slowly). Is there any hobbiests here in the Bronx, NY? If so, shoot me a PM so we can chat. Would like to hear what you have.

Craig


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey Craig,

I'm still in Staten Island and can always meet-up in Manhattan to hand off frogs or just talk frogs.

Take care, Richard.


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

These froggers get together monthly, 
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/northeast/88035-october-nyc-gathering.html


----------



## Crikkifrogger (Sep 19, 2009)

Thanks Richard and Jeremy. I forgot to check the threads as I would come on quickly, look at my PM's and then sign off. Hope you are both doing well and hopefully we can meet up soon. Just found out I have a bit more traveling to do, but should have my feet on the ground in a few more months. 

Did you guys manage ok in the storm?


----------

